# My next project...progressions..



## fauxlynn

Not that big a deal. So, three things going on... 'freshen up' the mantel area, reverse the colors on the breakfront and chalk paint the kitchen island..Yay!

I have already taken care of the mantel. It had been previously stripped of all paint and then just left as is. It was quite dried out looking. The compo attached on the front is in my opinion not original to the piece, it is out of proportion....the homeowner insists that they are porcelain, no way... they are composite and glued on, cracked very badly. Porcelain doesn't crack like that..Anyway, I started by cleaning the wood with a solution of H2O and Murphy's Oil Soap. followed by 'rinsing' with white vinegar. It was left to dry over the weekend, then I liberally applied Linseed oil. Scrubbed it in to all the nooks and crannies, gently wiped off excess. Then I used white chalk paint to 'brighten' the fancy doo-dads. Voila! 


Before....









and after...looks good!


----------



## fauxlynn

*Next is the breakfront..*

So whatever is blue /grey will be changed to white...might have some robin'segg/Tifanny blue accents and def. on the back wall inside the cabinet...exact color TBD. I am using Annie Sloan chalk paint and I believe this piece will be waxed,ugh. Starting this part tomorrow...


ATTACH]23434[/ATTACH]


----------



## Monstertruck

The oil on the mantel looks nice.
Do you know what type of wood that is?


----------



## fauxlynn

Monstertruck said:


> The oil on the mantel looks nice.
> Do you know what type of wood that is?


Well, my guess is oak, but I guess it could be hickory. In my next life when I'm a carpenter, I will know.


----------



## fauxlynn

I started with a quick scuff, wipe down. This previously had milk paint on it, so not concerned with adhesion problems. It took three coats of white to cover that grey. (reminds me of my hair...) The bottom part is ready for wax.









The backboard was painted Duck Egg Blue, just one coat.









Not sure if you'll see this... I brushed the last coat on. This chalk paint dries very fast and leaves brush marks, some people like that.









I did sand this,with 600,only because for some reason I didn't have any 400 on me... It is smoother, but you can still see small lines. Anyway, I prescribe to the Richmond theory of painting...Sanding sends up red flags for me,lol... I hate sanding, even if it is chalk paint.
Not sure if you can SEE it is smoother, but feels as smooth as silk...










Here is the finish going on the island next week. Probably without that much distressing.
















So here are my thoughts on chalk paint so far. I get it that it is user friendly, but I don't enjoy putting on layers only to sand them down. Kind of reminds me of my first couple times doing drywall...put a bunch on, sand a bunch off,lol. The dust still gets everywhere. It does feel like butter when it is done, so points for that. Is it "richer" like some like to claim? I don't know, beauty is in the eye of the beholder... I'm still going to try to convince her to let me clear coat the island, no wax....who needs the maintenance?


----------



## loaded brush

Mantle looks amazing, although I cant say the same for the white painted brick fireplace.
Rarely looks good painting brick or stone white. I've done both in colors other than white and it actually can work. Something about white seems to make it look tacky (and not the sticky kind). Again awesome job on the mantle. Your work never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Monstertruck

Oak is common for mantels here in New England.
I haven't seen much hickory.

With your experience in woodgraining, I'm a surprised you don't know a bit more about identifying different woods in order to better simulate them. My guess is that your creativity more than makes up for it. :notworthy:

What's the purpose of sanding the chalk paint between coats if the customer likes the look of brush marks?


----------



## fauxlynn

loaded brush said:


> Mantle looks amazing, although I cant say the same for the white painted brick fireplace.
> Rarely looks good painting brick or stone white. I've done both in colors other than white and it actually can work. Something about white seems to make it look tacky (and not the sticky kind). Again awesome job on the mantle. Your work never ceases to amaze me.


Or fake, hahaha.

Thanks for the kind words but wish I was doing something more interesting, to be honest...maybe I'm burning out.


----------



## fauxlynn

Monstertruck said:


> Oak is common for mantels here in New England.
> I haven't seen much hickory.
> 
> With your experience in woodgraining, I'm a surprised you don't know a bit more about identifying different woods in order to better simulate them. My guess is that your creativity more than makes up for it. :notworthy:
> 
> Hehe....I can identify pretty much any wood, but hickory and oak are more similar than some might think...especially if it is old oak. Old oak looks different than new oak. I'm not sure where this mantel is from, it is not original to the house. I'm basing my guess off of it's appearance and it's simplicity. Without knowing where it came from, I wouldn't say definitively. I guess that's the preservationist in me. Anyway, I have posted two pics of samples in my collection, both from a job at Fairfax Country Club. The dance floor is Hickory with an Oak border, the other is a strip of hickory.Kinda looks like oak,huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the purpose of sanding the chalk paint between coats if the customer likes the look of brush marks?


 Well, I have a suspicion this particular client will not like the brush marks. The things I have read touting chalk paint seem to play up the brush marks, I suspect to make the DIYer feel better about the look of the finished product. But when you're paying someone else, you may tend to look at those brush marks as sloppy work. Just my take on it.


----------



## Monstertruck

The hickory and oak look very similar, I can't tell them apart.

I agree with you about the brush marks.


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> Or fake, hahaha.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words but wish I was doing something more interesting, to be honest...maybe I'm burning out.


Life is hel...........

Just kidding, FL. I've worn the tires off that one.

"Burn out" happens to all of us, old and young alike. At my age, I've been through it more than once. Ya just have to hang in there sometimes. 

You have an obvious talent and a joy for what you do when the circumstances are right. Those times will come again..........just have to slog through sometimes. :thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Life is hel...........
> 
> Just kidding, FL. I've worn the tires off that one.
> 
> "Burn out" happens to all of us, old and young alike. At my age, I've been through it more than once. Ya just have to hang in there sometimes.
> 
> You have an obvious talent and a joy for what you do when the circumstances are right. Those times will come again..........just have to slog through sometimes. :thumbsup:


Hahaha.

I wish those times would hurry up, I'm too old to wait.


----------



## Brian C

nice work you are doing there Lynn.


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I wish those times would hurry up, I'm too old to wait.


Lol.


----------



## woodcoyote

Good stuff! 

Nice looking distressing, curious to see how the island comes out. Post more post more! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## fauxlynn

I should know better than to throw this out, but..... should I add some blue to the beveled edge of the door, the part that hits the glass? That would mimic the outline of the small door beneath it... Also,then do the corner legs to anchor the piece? I thought it might look too heavy ...not sure..I think if I do the beveled edge I have to do the corner piece. Other than that , should be waxed and finished tomorrow.










I got the hardware started by first, taking a can of spray lacquer and sealing them. Next, I mixed up some Crescent powder #8000 with some Minwax Polycrylic, the only thing in my experience that won't tarnish it immediately, and scrubbed it all in to 'brighten' them up. Tomorrow I will finish them basically by scrubbing in the white chalk paint and wiping it back here and there. Two finished ones are on the other picture..had to get approval to proceed...lol..


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> I should know better than to throw this out, but..... should I add some blue to the beveled edge of the door, the part that hits the glass? That would mimic the outline of the small door beneath it... Also,then do the corner legs to anchor the piece? I thought it might look too heavy ...not sure..I think if I do the beveled edge I have to do the corner piece. Other than that , should be waxed and finished tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 23526
> 
> 
> 
> I got the hardware started by first, taking a can of spray lacquer and sealing them. Next, I mixed up some Crescent powder #8000 with some Minwax Polycrylic, the only thing in my experience that won't tarnish it immediately, and scrubbed it all in to 'brighten' them up. Tomorrow I will finish them basically by scrubbing in the white chalk paint and wiping it back here and there. Two finished ones are on the other picture..had to get approval to proceed...lol..
> View attachment 23527


Just a technician's opinion, I think the blue where you suggested would make the piece more balanced. Just my opinion though.:thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> Just a technician's opinion, I think the blue where you suggested would make the piece more balanced. Just my opinion though.:thumbsup:


I concur, you have a good eye.

Have to laugh, because I am re-doing the sample for the island....again...you know, the one that was approved...


----------



## slinger58

fauxlynn said:


> I concur, you have a good eye.
> 
> Have to laugh, because I am re-doing the sample for the island....again...you know, the one that was approved...


That's the sign of a true artist. A straight paint tech (like me) would get it approved, paint it, get a check and put it in the rearview.


----------



## fauxlynn

So I finished up the hardware, the pics show basically scrub the white chalk paint all over, in all the nooks and crannies, then use a rag to wipe off the high points. I don't do them all the same, because that wouldn't look right. I did clear coat these with Coronada Aquaplastic, dull before installing.
















The finished piece, I added the extra blue and waxed it all. Homeowner loved the results, said it "exceeded her expectations."








I will be spending tomorrow doing several other samples for the island, might be going in an entirely different direction. Homeowners are funny. This is the first time I enforced my change order fee.


----------



## slinger58

Rock on, young lady! :thumbup:


----------



## Monstertruck

The beveled edge around the glass doors didn't seem to pop like I thought it would because of the muted contrast with the glass.

That looks awesome FL.
Thanks for sharing the pics.:thumbup:


----------



## fauxlynn

Monstertruck said:


> The beveled edge around the glass doors didn't seem to pop like I thought it would because of the muted contrast with the glass.
> 
> That looks awesome FL.
> Thanks for sharing the pics.:thumbup:


Yeah, I was disappointed with that, but I am thinking once she puts all of the knick knacks and whatnot back in, it will help.

Thanks.


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> So I finished up the hardware, the pics show basically scrub the white chalk paint all over, in all the nooks and crannies, then use a rag to wipe off the high points. I don't do them all the same, because that wouldn't look right. I did clear coat these with Coronada Aquaplastic, dull before installing. The finished piece, I added the extra blue and waxed it all. Homeowner loved the results, said it "exceeded her expectations." I will be spending tomorrow doing several other samples for the island, might be going in an entirely different direction. Homeowners are funny. This is the first time I enforced my change order fee.


Well that turned out Good !

How long did it take Lynn ? 



Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

michael tust said:


> Well that turned out Good !
> 
> How long did it take Lynn ?
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Thanks, Michael. It took 24 man hours over 4 days, 1 day too long by my estimate, oh well.

I will post pics later tonight or tomorrow on the door progress. Taking way too long.


----------



## goodasgoldpainting

Here are steps, risers, railing and spindles that I did for a customer


----------



## fauxlynn

goodasgoldpainting said:


> Here are steps, risers, railing and spindles that I did for a customer
> 
> View attachment 23610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23609



They look nice.


----------



## fauxlynn

So this is not the most efficient way of doing this, but the client is very particular about the color of the stain 'under' the paint. So, I sanded off the finish in random places, not necessary to sand all of it off. Then I mixed a stain using artist tube oils and thinner, it had to be on the orangey-red side. So, I scrub it into the wood with a chip brush, let it sit a minute....










It doesn't matter how you scrub it in, just get it all over quickly.









Then I just wipe it back with a rag, but not too hard like I'm trying to take any off, more like just making it look not so messy.









I spent today sanding the island... it probably took me longer to put up all the plastic than it did to actually do the sanding. I waited for the homeowner to leave for the day before sanding, because I thought it may cause some anxiety...:jester:


----------



## fauxlynn

I forgot to post the new sample...sort of still somewhat undecided, I love my job.

So, the doors will have the off white stripe detail, it will have a stencil, just not the one in the picture. It probably will have a glaze, but not as 'heavy' as the photo. I love my job.

I did convince the homeowner to go with a clear coat, so I will be using my favorite, Coronado Aquaplastic Dull, which brings me back to the chalk paint..... Had I known that were going to end up with a custom mixed color (not the Annie Sloan Duck Egg), and that it was not going to get waxed, I would have never gone through all this chalk paint crap at $38/qt. Entirely unnecessary.


----------



## CApainter

Fauxlynn, 

I'm having a panic attack reading and viewing your faux finish process! I consider myself somewhat artistic, but, I don't think I could ever allow myself to relax enough to the point where I could just randomly scrub and sand a finish to where I'm satisfied with a particular artistic value. It really requires a confidence and commitment. You're skills are impressive!


----------



## fauxlynn

CApainter said:


> Fauxlynn,
> 
> I'm having a panic attack reading and viewing your faux finish process! I consider myself somewhat artistic, but, I don't think I could ever allow myself to relax enough to the point where I could just randomly scrub and sand a finish to where I'm satisfied with a particular artistic value. It really requires a confidence and commitment. You're skills are impressive!


Chillax,John...maybe have a drink?,lol

Thanks for the compliment, not much skills as repetition....I give all the credit to my former employer, you know, the one that stole my casino job,haha, they taught me everything I know. Spent at least ten years of my life making new things look old.


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Thanks, Michael. It took 24 man hours over 4 days, 1 day too long by my estimate, oh well. I will post pics later tonight or tomorrow on the door progress. Taking way too long.


Yep that can be a Bummer but, your probably like me ..... I would rather take longer then have my Job not be Satisfactory ! After 36 years in the Paint Business I'm getting close to Estimating my Time.... Calculate Carefully , and Add 25% is what I do.....



Michael Tust


----------



## slinger58

michael tust said:


> Yep that can be a Bummer but, your probably like me ..... I would rather take longer then have my Job not be Satisfactory ! After 36 years in the Paint Business I'm getting close to Estimating my Time.... Calculate Carefully , and Add 25% is what I do.....
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Another reformed optimist! Also known as a realist. :thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn

Slow going on these doors....This is not how I would normally go about doing this, but it is what it is. Basically, I paint around the stained wood areas until it looks good...Tomorrow I glaze the base part of the island, urethane it Friday morning, then I can install the doors and finish them up in place. The reason it will be done that way is so that I can see them as a group and make adjustments to the overall look of the distressed areas prior to applying the stencil.


----------



## fauxlynn

*This is Excruciating...*

Making progress, can't wait to get this part over with. The homeowner is quite surprised at the tediousness of this project, I just have to laugh. So, Monday I will be getting stencils approved, finishing up all of these doors.Tuesday will be stenciling and applying the glaze to the doors. If you look closely, you can see a slight color change on the base cabinet,which is glazed.I had to re-assure the client that the same color change will occur once the doors are glazed.









She likes the two all the way to the right...hmmm... why did I do all that sanding?


----------



## CApainter

Interesting progress Fauxlynn. Given all the effort put into this project, someone better not come around later and decide to paint a semi gloss latex white over all these cabinets. What did the HO use as a reference for what she had envisioned?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

goodasgoldpainting said:


> Here are steps, risers, railing and spindles that I did for a customer
> 
> View attachment 23610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23609


What did you use on the ballusters and steps and did you spray or brush?


----------



## fauxlynn

CApainter said:


> Interesting progress Fauxlynn. Given all the effort put into this project, someone better not come around later and decide to paint a semi gloss latex white over all these cabinets. What did the HO use as a reference for what she had envisioned?


This is the picture she referenced. I keep trying to point out to her that this is heavily distressed and she keeps changing it to being less distressed....but she's not buying it. I often find that the clients are scared to go all out and they don't get it that toning everything down just leads to a boring decor....but what do I know? Just a painter.:thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter

Seeing the photo, and given that the referenced piece has more engraved characteristics then the cabinets you're working on, I can see how it will be difficult to simulate. All the distress on the engraved piece highlights the design, making it look more natural. This is going to be a tough one.

Given the blander architectural characteristics of the newer cabinets, the natural distressing points will not look so natural if its not limited to just the edges. Essentially rendering the new cabinets with a lot less distressed look.

Keep in mind, this opinion is coming from an industrial painter with the finesse of mule in an Equestrian competition.


----------



## fauxlynn

CApainter said:


> Seeing the photo, and given that the referenced piece has more engraved characteristics then the cabinets you're working on, I can see how it will be difficult to simulate. All the distress on the engraved piece highlights the design, making it look more natural. This is going to be a tough one.
> 
> Given the blander architectural characteristics of the newer cabinets, the natural distressing points will not look so natural if its not limited to just the edges. Essentially rendering the new cabinets with a lot less distressed look.
> 
> Keep in mind, this opinion is coming from an industrial painter with the finesse of mule in an Equestrian competition.


Well hee haw! and toats ma goats. Yes, you are correct. I actually suggested the stencil to give it more interest and wanted it distressed and glazed much more ... but she just keeps watering it all down. There is a certain mindset among some clients that things have to match... so even when she tells me she wants the island to look like it came from 18th century Europe....she can't make herself let it not match the bookcase and the breakfront... Needless to say , not exactly the kind of freedom I would like to have in my work. Having said that, it's not my house and if the client doesn't want to trust me....I'm okay with it. Sort of.


----------



## CApainter

I remember you mentioned stenciling. I think that would definitely tie everything together. Too bad she's not going for it. I suppose you'll end up with the less distressed look of the last two doors that she liked?

I still think it looks nice with the chalky blue color and white trim on the insets.


----------



## sg stone

Longtime lurker, first time poster. Wanted to say that you do great work fauxlynn, AND you have the patience of a saint! Wishy-washy clients drive me nuts.


----------



## fauxlynn

sg stone said:


> Longtime lurker, first time poster. Wanted to say that you do great work fauxlynn, AND you have the patience of a saint! Wishy-washy clients drive me nuts.


I guess that's why I charge what I charge....gotta make it worth my while,right?


----------



## journeymanPainter

fauxlynn said:


> I guess that's why I charge what I charge....gotta make it worth my while,right?


$100+ an hour is what faux finishers get in my area

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

*The End is Near*

I hope the end comes without incident, I am so over this job.

So, tweaking of distressed areas almost done, stencils drawn, transferred and cut. Once I get the last two stencils up on those two center doors, I will get a glaze on them . Almost done.:thumbsup:

























Almost done with the stencils, have to cut one more for tomorrow.


----------



## Monstertruck

Now that's one-of-a-kind!:thumbup:

Mad skillz you got.:notworthy:


----------



## CApainter

Wow! You got it to match the reference piece extremely well! What a talent.


----------



## fauxlynn

So yesterday was spent glazing all the doors, which I used my standard little bit o' tube oil (burnt umber in this case)in some Ben Moore alkyd glaze and mineral spirits. The mix was very thin, as the client wanted to err on side of 'less is more'. So, after I scrubbed in the glaze, let it sit a little, then wiped it back, letting some of the glaze sit in the crevices.









Today all doors got two coats of urethane, and in between coats I mixed some tube acrylics and 'tipped' the edges and hit anything that needed adjustment. Sometimes the green paint was peeking out along edges that had been scuffed with 400 sandpaper, so had to cover them up with the acrylic paint. Dries fast so urethaning the second coat was no problem so soon afterward. 











Client happy, final payment deposited.:thumbsup:











The End.


----------



## CApainter

Congratulations!

Now go twist the cap off that Box-O-Chardnet, and pour yourself a celebratory glass!


----------



## fauxlynn

CApainter said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Now go twist the cap off that Box-O-Chardnet, and pour yourself a celebratory glass!


Black Box, Reisling...already on glass number two. Boy! Do you know me or do you know me?


----------



## hotwing7

Amazing job FL - I seriously don't know how you can do it with the ho watching over you! (mind you -not a great deal of choice unless you want to remove the island to take back to the shop lol)


----------



## fauxlynn

hotwing7 said:


> Amazing job FL - I seriously don't know how you can do it with the ho watching over you! (mind you -not a great deal of choice unless you want to remove the island to take back to the shop lol)


Hey! Long time,no see. Hope all is well.

In regards to homeowners over my shoulder- I raised three kids, I ain't much skeered of anything.


----------



## Damon T

Wow! Beautiful work Fauxlynn! Outstanding!




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## sg stone

It turned out really well, the client is happy, and now most importantly, time to move on! Hope your next projects are fun and the clients easy! :thumbsup:


----------



## jason123

ya great work. I have done a few of those type of distress look. If everything goes right I really enjoy the work, considering everything never does go right. yah yah.. no I like faux jobs dont do much of them.. 

For your stencil looks like your using some sort of tracing paper and then a heat pen? I dont know what its called. It looks like a soldier iron?? 

lovely post and I really like all the pictures and the finished product


----------



## fauxlynn

Hey Jason, thanks for the compliment.

So, yes you see tracing paper (bumwad), but that was just for working out the design. To make the stencil I put the design under a sheet of Mylar which you can get at an art supply store and traced the design onto the Mylar. Then the Mylar gets put on a piece of glass so it can be cut with the stencil knife. That thing gets really hot,burned myself on it many times over the years. You could cut it with an exacto knife but it's slower. Once the design is cut, I use 3M spray mount to make it sticky on the glossy side.

Anyway......Btw- I hate hate hate auto correct!


----------



## jason123

holy moly I have cut so many god damn stencils. Wow I never knew there was a stencil burner that thing looks great.


----------



## benthepainter

FauxyLady Wow 

looks Awsome Great work like always 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## fauxlynn

jason123 said:


> holy moly I have cut so many god damn stencils. Wow I never knew there was a stencil burner that thing looks great.



Sorry, didn't mean to assume you didn't know the materials.It is almost impossible to find the burners with a bent tip now. In fact when that tip finally breaks, not sure what I will do as the burners with a straight tip are terrible for control and stressful on your hand. 





benthepainter said:


> FauxyLady Wow
> 
> looks Awsome Great work like always
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Thanks,buddy. I imagined this being sung by Jimmy Hendrix.


----------

